# Food Recalls



## justplainbill (Jul 22, 2007)

Canned meat recall

Georgia processor expands meat recall - Yahoo! News


----------



## Claire (Jul 31, 2007)

Are these recalls getting creepy or what?


----------



## Caine (Jul 31, 2007)

You know what bothers me the most about this recall? 

Castleberry's senior vice president Steve Mavity said: "We believe we have isolated the issue to a situation of under-processing on one line of our production facility."

The recall also includes four varieties of Natural Balance dog food?!!?

Should I be disgusted that they're producing my chili on the same line that they're manufacturing dog food on, or honored that they're making my dog's food on the same line they use for making chili?


----------

